# NEW Steam Masters T-Shirts now at Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (15/3/16)

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/clothing-apparel​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/3/16)

Your model is too skinny!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## Silver (15/3/16)

@Rob Fisher
What size are you wearing?
I see they go 

S
M
L
XL
XXL
XXXL
XXXXL

One never really knows where to pitch it with these shirt sizes?
Sometimes Large is actually Small


----------



## Sir Vape (15/3/16)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher
> What size are you wearing?
> I see they go
> 
> ...




We learnt our lesson with the very first batch of T's we did last year. They were a fashion cut and although sold really well were more of tighter fit and shorter. This time around we just went standard and size wise its spot on. If you are a large for example, this will fit you comfortably

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/3/16)

Silver said:


> @Rob Fisher
> What size are you wearing?
> I see they go
> 
> ...



Mine is the XXXXL and it fits me like a Jeep XXL.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (15/3/16)

Sir Vape said:


> View attachment 48225
> View attachment 48226
> 
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/clothing-apparel​



Very nice! When are you getting the new caps that says "Dripper" on the front?


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/16)

Both shirts fit perfectly!  Join the resistance my PEEPS!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## zadiac (17/3/16)

Ooh! I like this one! Gonna get me one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/16)

zadiac said:


> Ooh! I like this one! Gonna get me one



Do it @zadiac... the Chicks keep mobbing me when I wear mine!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BigGuy (18/3/16)

It must be the shirt and only the shirt @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## zadiac (18/3/16)

@BigGuy , keep one aside for me plz. Can't do it right now, but will def soon. Size XXXL if you have any left plz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (22/3/16)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sir Vape (22/3/16)

ShaneW said:


>



I can do midget size as well Juicy.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ShaneW (22/3/16)

Sir Vape said:


> I can do midget size as well Juicy.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

